# Circumvallate Placenta



## mama d

Hi ladies - I had my 20 weeks ultrasound on Monday and the baby looked absolutely perfect, measuring right on track. Unfortunately they found that I have a circumvallate placenta. The doctor didn't really make a big deal of it and just said that we would have to watch it. But stupid me, I googled it. And now I'm petrified. :(

Anybody have any experience with this situation? From what I read it can result in a few different things: growth restriction, placental abruption, lack of nutrients/oxygen to the baby. I have read many success stories as well. But I'm just curious if anyone else is dealing with this and what they're doctors suggested. I'll go back at 24 weeks for another scan but I just hate the waiting. 

Oh, and I should note that I had a VERY large hematoma prior to this in the first tri. Not sure if it's related.

Thanks!


----------



## karen09

I went for an ultrasound to find out the sex of the baby at 16 weeks.. I received a call later that evening saying that they think i also have circumvallate placenta. But, I have to wait till my next ultrasound to find out which isn't for another two weeks. (it's killing me!) I also googled it and found that it's pretty rare and saw the same things that you did. My doctor pretty much told me that there is nothing that can be done and that if if I do have this that they will send me to a different doctor that deals with high risk pregnancies.. My best advice is try not to stress yourself out about this.. Just try to eat as healthy as you can so that way you are getting all the nutrients that you and the baby need. Keep me updated with everything! I have never heard of anyone having this before and I'm freaking myself out because I just went through a missed miscarriage last year.


----------



## mama d

I'm glad to know I'm not alone but I'm so sorry you have to go through this as well. I go back on 4/15 to check it out again (so not until I'm 24 weeks). My doc didn't mention anything about being high risk or needing to see a specialist. I don't know if that's her way of keeping me calm or if she doesn't see this much. 

Anyway, keep me posted as well. Good luck to us both!


----------



## babybluelady1

Hi, I'm 14 weeks and 3 days and heard the ultra sound tech mention that I had Circumvallate Placenta but she didn't give me any more details. I have an appointment with my doctor in 2 weeks and I'm hoping to she'll be able to tell me more. I was just wondering how you two were doing and if you had learned anything new. The info on the web makes it sound very scary.


----------



## tidge

I too have just found out today that my scan I had at 13weeks may show I have circumvallate placenta. I was told over the phone and I have to wait untill my next scan is due to confirm. I was told to research it if I want to but not to stress about it too much. Im so confused and worried. So far ive only read success stories so thats made me hopeful and I know there isnt too much I can do about it and stressing isnt going to help. Staying positive :thumbup:


----------



## mama d

Don't read about it. Seriously!! Reading just terrified me. 

My story: I had a partial placental abruption on Sunday due to my placenta isues and am now back on bedrest (I spent the entire first trimester on bedrest). I will stay on bedrest until I have another scare at which time we'll either take the baby out or I'll move to hospital bedrest. I was given steroid shots to mature baby's lungs so my doctor feels good that if we have to take baby out at 34 weeks we stand a good chance of having a strong, healthy baby.

My advice, relax. It could be a completely uneventful pregnancy (I hear sometimes these aren't even diagnosed until AFTER baby comes out). Just be aware of what your body is doing. ANY bleeding should be called in. 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Momof3boysTO

Hi. I was diagnosed with a circumvlate placenta in my first tri of my third pregnancy. My doc wasn't too concerned but had me do monthly US just to be safe. I had no complications and in fact at birth she told me it didnt really look too much like a Circumvallate. It's apparently hard to see on the US. I wouldn't worry too much and Do Not use Dr.google...you ONU get a very skewed view of the issue. Trust your doc!


----------



## tidge

Thanks makes me feel alot more relaxed. So far everythings been easy so hopefully its a good sign. My midwife didnt seam to worried as it has to be confirmed in the next scan anyway. I spoke with a friend who had been through a simlar thing today so that helps. Thanks again ladies :kiss:


----------



## ICPaware

Hi everyone, I too have just been told I have a circumvallate placenta. Like all of you, I am really worried. Some of you must have had your babies by now - how did the rest of your pregnancy go?


----------

